# sinnitellä



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I read in the article in the newspaper:

Suomen pienin kaupunki Kaskinen sinnittelee, vaikka teollisuus vähentää väkeä ja nuoret muuttavat muualle opiskelemaan.

I searched for the word sinnitellä, but still quite not sure what it means. In which context is the word used? What does the word imply?

Perhaps, Kaskinen is doing better despite difficulties?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kaskinen is managing or getting along with great difficulty and strenuous efforts. Another example: _Hän sinnitteli minimipalkalla kolme vuotta ennen kuin sai ylennyksen vaativampiin tehtäviin._


----------



## StellaPolaris

_Hän sinnitteli minimipalkalla kolme vuotta ennen kuin sai ylennyksen vaativampiin tehtäviin.

_In this sentence _sinnitellä_ might be translated also with the idiom _to hang in there, _I think_._


----------



## Gavril

StellaPolaris said:


> _Hän sinnitteli minimipalkalla kolme vuotta ennen kuin sai ylennyksen vaativampiin tehtäviin.
> 
> _In this sentence _sinnitellä_ might be translated also with the idiom _to hang in there, _I think_._



Yes, and you could also say _*to scrape by*_ here.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

You could translate _sinnitellä_ as to struggle.


----------

